# Tube Success!!!!



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I know alot of bass guys love them some tubes but Ive never really tried. I usually fish a small river close to me for smallies and Ive mainly used small spinnerbaits, weecraws, rapalas, etc....with decent success. Well I was bored yesterday so I went to the river with only pumkin green bitsy tubes and I wore em out. Best day of fishing Ive had in a long time. I caught everything with em. Rockbass,smallies,kentucky spots,bluegill,green sunfish,crappie. I even caught a 12 inch creek chub and a small channel cat. Im seriously thinkin of retiring my cranks and spinnerbaits. Im officially a tube convert


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

All of God's creatures love a tube.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bassbme said:


> All of God's creatures love a tube.


I absolutely believe this now


----------



## randywatson (Jul 31, 2008)

In the span of about 15 minutes using a tube in Canada, I caught smallies, a largemouth, and a pike. If it swims, it likes tubes.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

put your hands together for Mister Randy Watson!

sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> put your hands together for Mister Randy Watson!
> 
> sorry I couldn't resist


That boy good!

Mmmhmm....Good n terrible


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sexual chocolate would be a fantastic new color lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Also try some 3" power grubs on lightest jig you can get away with they also catch everything that swims if they are not biting tubes that day or stop and you know there are more in that spot 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

My brother and I were talking the other day and we figure that about 8 out of 10 bass we have caught this year in creeks and rivers have come off tubes and ESPECIALLY the Bitsy tube....bass just nail em'!!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Joey209 said:


> I know alot of bass guys love them some tubes but Ive never really tried. I usually fish a small river close to me for smallies and Ive mainly used small spinnerbaits, weecraws, rapalas, etc....with decent success. Well I was bored yesterday so I went to the river with only pumkin green bitsy tubes and I wore em out. Best day of fishing Ive had in a long time. I caught everything with em. Rockbass,smallies,kentucky spots,bluegill,green sunfish,crappie. I even caught a 12 inch creek chub and a small channel cat. Im seriously thinkin of retiring my cranks and spinnerbaits. Im officially a tube convert


Don't quite retire those cranks and spinnerbaits, but definitely spend more time with the tube!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

